# fire restoration



## kanman (Aug 14, 2012)

what is the best and quickest plaster wall repair after fire


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why is your insurance company not taking care of this for you?

Going to have to give more info and some pictures if you want some help here.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Definitely need more information from you as to type of damage and repairs you need.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

fire damaged drywall should be removed. smoke damaged drywall should be painted with bin shellac primer http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=216


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

princelake said:


> fire damaged drywall should be removed. smoke damaged drywall should be painted with bin shellac primer http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=216


 
all good but not the question which was



what is the best and quickest plaster wall repair after fire


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> all good but not the question which was
> 
> 
> 
> what is the best and quickest plaster wall repair after fire


And we still do not know if the OP has but smoke damage or giant chunks of plaster and lath missing where the firefighters went after the walls with axes or something. :huh:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> And we still do not know if the OP has but smoke damage or giant chunks of plaster and lath missing where the firefighters went after the walls with axes or something. :huh:


 
probably never will either


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Is the plaster textured?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Sir MixAlot said:


> Is the plaster textured?


 
you guys texture plaster down there too???


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> you guys texture plaster down there too???


Everybody knows you have to texture interior walls of any kind in Florida so the giant bugs can get a foothold. Otherwise they have a tendency to slip off and fall in your soup or salad. :wink:

In any event, I do believe the OP has abandoned us.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

chrisn said:


> you guys texture plaster down there too???


I was just pulling your chain.:whistling2:
But, yes some of the older plaster here has texture. :innocent:


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

Sir MixAlot said:


> I was just pulling your chain.:whistling2:
> But, yes some of the older plaster here has texture. :innocent:


I have sprayed knockdown over cracking plaster in 100 year old homes in sanford florida.. the cracks were repaired but will probably crack again from age and settling. It does look nice once finished.

Smoke damage can be very bad for anything let alone the fire issue.. It contains carcinogens that are harmfull to the lungs. as stupid as it sounds, an abatement team should do it, such as servpro or any other type of company.

I actually have pictures of a 100 year old home with plaster that i did my best to repair and texture over Here. its on the rotating gallery on my front page.


----------



## katgraham (Nov 1, 2012)

All the repair and reconstruction process done after should be done by professionals. They deal with smoke and other structural damage with proper attention and experience. DIY cleaning and repairing may cause you more problems like health related issues in case of smoke damage since smoke contains substances that are harmful for lungs.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

After my garage fire, they just gutted the house bc of the smoke inside the walls. :thumbsup:


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

stoner529 said:


> I have sprayed knockdown over cracking plaster in 100 year old homes in sanford florida.. the cracks were repaired but will probably crack again from age and settling. It does look nice once finished.
> 
> Smoke damage can be very bad for anything let alone the fire issue.. It contains carcinogens that are harmfull to the lungs. as stupid as it sounds, an abatement team should do it, such as servpro or any other type of company.
> 
> I actually have pictures of a 100 year old home with plaster that i did my best to repair and texture over Here. its on the rotating gallery on my front page.



doing a knockdown over plaster can get nasty at times. I did one ten years ago,, and where ever there was a fastener holding the lath...the fasteners bled through the plaster and paint and then created little rust spots everywhere. After it dried the integrity was still there, nothing was falling or flaking off, but the lady that bought the place had to put several coats of kilz.


----------

